# Suche Tipps zum Angeln am Gardasee(Limone)



## alfa-tier120 (3. Juni 2009)

servus miteinander,
fahre in zwei wochen an den gardasee.
bin im limone und habe mir schon die zulassung besorgt für den raum brescia.(Limone-Toscolano)
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch sagen,wo und auf was ich gehen soll?!
und auch was ich mitnehmen soll?
bevor ich das ganze auto voll habe und die familie zuhause bleiben muß!
wäre toll wenn man mir helfen könnte!auch mit erfahrungs-berichten.
ich melde mich,sobald ich wieder da bin und gebe bericht ab.



also würde mich über hilfe freuen..

danke schon einmal im voraus


----------



## Stachelritter86 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum Angeln am Gardasee(Limone)*

Servus Alfa-Tier (Respekt!), 

ich bin auch desöfteren in Limone am schönen Gardasee. Meine Schwiegereltern in Spe haben in Tremosine eine FeWo, die wir oft und gerne besuchen. 
Leider ist es im Nordteil des Sees um die Angelei jetzt nicht so gut bestellt. Der Süden hingegen ist sehr sehr fisch- und artenreich. Jedoch hab ich beim Spinnfischen rund um Limone einige Hechte erbeuten können, die jedoch alle recht klein ausgefallen sind. Barsche sind da die Hauptbeute, am besten gehts mit Spinnern, kleinen Wobblern und Blinkern. Früh aufstehen und den Hafen abblinkern, da ist noch nichts los und die Fische sind schon munter. 

Ansonsten geht auch an den Einläufen der Bächen immer wieder mal ein Barsch/Hecht und evtl. ne Forelle auf die Spinnköder. 

Wenn du dicke Döbel fangen willst, dann bist du in Limone genau richtig. Döbel sind im klaren Wasser fast überall sofort auszumachen. Mit Brotflocke kann man da schöne Fänge erzielen. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## alfa-tier120 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum Angeln am Gardasee(Limone)*

ich danke dir!:vik:
wir haben auch eine fewo in tremosine.
genau in le balze.#h
freut mich sehr so einen kleinen bericht von dir zu bekommen!
ich freue mich auch schon endlich wieder am see zu sein.
der tipp mit limone mit dem hafen,hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht!
aber werde es natülich versuchen.
bericht von dort folgt dann!


aber leider schwache ausbeute hier!:v
dachte,das ich mehr info bekomme!
naja,dann mache ich es halt und sage dir schon einmal:

vielleicht bis bald und danke dir!!#6

gruß 
alfa-tier


----------



## alfa-tier120 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum Angeln am Gardasee(Limone)*

ich danke für die vielen anmerkungen der kollegen die nur lesen und nicht schreiben können!


bin wahrscheinlich der einzige,der am gardasee angeln geht oder je war!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum Angeln am Gardasee(Limone)*

Naja, da kann man nichts machen. Es ist eben doch mehr "Geben" als "Nehmen". Noch nen Tipp: Angelzeug ist in Italien teilweise viel teurer als in Deutschland. Nimm Dir die Spinnköder am besten von hier mit. Wobbler in Naturdekors (sehr klares Wasser) müssten normalerweise gut laufen. Gummi geht nur bedingt, im Hafen ist vielleicht DropShot noch ne gute Alternative. 

Wenn du Naturköder brauchst, es gibt einen Angelladen in Riva, da ist seit neuestem auch Parken in der Stadt durch das neue Parkhaus erschwinglich geworden. Da kriegst du für nen vernünftigen Preis alle Naturköder. KuKös sind hier sauteuer und das Sortiment war mal vor 3 Jahren aktuell. (Technium 2500 FA um die 150 Eur  ) 


beste Grüße und nen schönen Urlaub 

Markus


----------



## Fischer mit Seele (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum Angeln am Gardasee(Limone)*

Alles über die Voraussetzungen. www.gardaseevorort.it unter Freizeit/Kultur.


----------



## schnubbi88 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Suche Tipps zum Angeln am Gardasee(Limone)*

Ich fahre im Herbst nach vielen Jahren auch mal wieder nach Limone,
im Frühjahr konnte ich dort vom Strand aus einmal eine Gardaseeforelle auf Made fangen, ansonsten geht vom Ufer aus im Frühjahr noch nicht so viel nach meiner Erfahrung. 
Anders sieht es dann im Herbst aus, Döbel en masse, alle gefangen mit einem ca. 6 cm langen Wobbler in Silberfarben, sah so aus wie die massenhaft vorkommenden Lauben. Den habe ich damals direkt in Limone in einem kleinen Laden in hafennähe gekauft. Direkt vom Strand von den Steinaufschüttungen aus gefangen. Ansonsten sehr viele kleine Barsche mit Wurm und Pose und Weißfisch auf Brot.


----------

